# LFTS 10/01/14 Bow Opener



## tkemedic (May 16, 2011)

Sitting in my ground blind. Been seeing a few on camera, hoping they will show up today. First shot is for doe meat for the year, then it's time to be more selective.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Been on stand since 630 can't wait for light. No wind and dense fog for me in st clair county


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Up in a tree in Lapeer County overlooking a bean field. Dad is not too far south in his tree. Water drops falling from trees. Fog. Nice day to be in the woods!!

>>>-------->


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sitting in ogemaw county. Been in stand for 20 minutes scare a couple deer on walk in


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

All settled in and waiting. Dad set up 200yards south of me. I'm optimistic for this morning. Didn't kick any deer up on the way in.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

clear to shoot. range is hot.

saw big 8 in this stand last year. hope he comes by again

9Lives


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Been in stand since 6 on new lease in Newaygo county had something sneak under me in the dark, looking for a good buck for the day 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hisoutdoorsman (May 20, 2009)

In a tree with my 11 year old son in Oceana county. He is looking for his first bow kill.


----------



## Dan9811 (Dec 8, 2007)

In stand south of Marlette in Lapeer county just off a corn field. A little foggy but I can see. Boy does it feel good to be in the stand. Good luck to everyone and be safe. Dan


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck everyone. Not headed out until tonight


Sent from big thumbs on a tiny keyboard.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well had little 6 come by. He was actually bleating or half **** grunting when he came walking by. He was in hayfield so if it wasn't for that I wouldn't seen him till he was right on top of me


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Best of luck all. Man I love hunting in the fog. Wish I was out.

Take pics!


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

In a tree in Shiawassee county. Good luck all.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Headed to bed right now but I'll be out today around 4 in a nice little funnel area between bedding and the oaks


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck everyone. Not headed out until tonight


Sent from big thumbs on a tiny keyboard.


----------



## Bowhunter5489 (Oct 17, 2010)

Been on stand in washtenaw county since 630. Had a little basket 6 come by ten minutes ago. Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Been in the stand here in south Lenawee co since 6:30. 49deg, ne breeze and fog rolling in. Visibility down to 25-30 yds. Nothing yet. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Doe and a fawn so far these acorns are worse than squirells


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

just had a spike walk by. let em grow this year....

9Lives


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

One lone doe


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

FreeTime said:


> Buck down. Fat 6.
> 
> Didn't go 30 yards
> 
> ...


Congrats 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats free time, not much going on yet, Macomb county


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Niceeeee


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

FreeTime said:


> Buck down. Fat 6.
> 
> Didn't go 30 yards
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen. Lol Congrats


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

My brother in law and I are out. Had deer moving before daylight but nothing since. Starting to get foggy here now. 

Sure feels good to be back in a tree!!


----------



## tkemedic (May 16, 2011)

Just had a random cat walk by my blind. Scared the crap out of it when I touched the side of the blind he was walking by. Nothing else moving here except millions of birds.


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Here in Oakland county.. Nothing but squirrels so far..


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

FreeTime said:


> Buck down. Fat 6.
> 
> Didn't go 30 yards
> 
> ...


Us suckers are living vicariously through you, so we're going to need to see some horn.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

im sad that Im not in the stand right now. congrats on the 6 pt!!!!!


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Had a buck grunting and trying to chase a couple does around in front of me, they wanted no part in him and left and they all left in a hurry 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

St Clair County. Had a couple move though before first light. Nothing since but a million mosquitoes.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

ugh just got caught with my dixk in my hand literally. doe and 2 fawns watched me take a leak and never even flinched! gah!

9Lives


----------



## flint (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck to all with in spirit while body Is at work


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

congrats on the 6pt, even though it makes me sad im at my desk.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Flock o turkeys with 5, yes 5 smokey greys in it. Heaven help them if any get in my wheelhouse ...

-Jason


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Tucked in the woods off the back corner of a corn field. Son's about 200 yds away. VB county.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

7 pt sparky walked under tree. Never heard him come in. 1st deer seen and 1st buck passed of season.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Flock o turkeys with 5, yes 5 smokey greys in it. Heaven help them if any get in my wheelhouse ...
> 
> -Jason


Awesome!!! That would almost be better than an opening day buck! Almost...


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Had a shooter buck move up behind me a little to far to take a pole at, but 2 does and 2 bucks so far it's been a good morning


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You guys are killin me. What a beautiful morning. Cool, foggy a bit of a mist, and im stuck at work till 2. Good luck all.
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

First deer of the season just came within range at 10:05. 2 does and a yearling 4pt. So much for heading in for a late breakfast.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Chisej said:


> Oakland county - private land


Haha, nice. I meant on the deer where did you hit him?


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job on the bucks boys!!! Thanks for the porn!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats to all those who made it out today and especially the guys that connected! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Two does early nothing but acorns now good luck all


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

In my classroom for 4 more hours, then out to northern macomb county


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

7:30am Mason 
Ran 30 and dropped. Not huge but there's meat in the freezer.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

FreeTime said:


> 7:30am Mason
> Ran 30 and dropped. Not huge but there's meat in the freezer.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## 80 Acres (Dec 26, 2013)

Walking to my stand in the dark this morning and bumped into a skunk at about 10 feet in front of me. His tail goes up and i back away and take the long walk around to my stand still got there way before light. Seen 3 doe and a fawn.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

had a 5 point come right up to me as i was trying to get down for the morning, now I'm in ill be back at it tonight


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful deer! Good shootin boyZZZ


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

FreeTime said:


> 7:30am Mason
> Ran 30 and dropped. Not huge but there's meat in the freezer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

FreeTime said:


> 7:30am Mason
> Ran 30 and dropped. Not huge but there's meat in the freezer.
> 
> 
> ...


Apr in mason county?


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Perfect shot too


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like RAGE to me!


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

monczunski said:


> Apr in mason county?



Mason MI south of Lansing not Mason Co



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Won't be out until this evening. Very excited, not sure how I'm supposed to focus during my lectures lol get em boys!


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

fishdip said:


> Looks like RAGE to me!



Yes it was a Rage 2 blade 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Pass through with the Rage? Is that the entrance or exit?


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Love the 2 blade. I shoot the chisel tip myself


----------

